# Xbox 360 Gets Superior Version of GTAIV



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG! OMG!!! OMG!!!!

The answer to the question everyone is asking has been answered!

I guess I dont have to worry about which version I should pre-order. 

Theres no way someone can read this entire article and not know the truth. It looks like Xbox 360 version will be FAR superior to the PS3 version. There's a ton of evidence in this article. And you'll love the part about "silencing the complaints of Sony fans."

MEGA-FREAKING-TON!!!!!!!!

Here's the linkage:

http://digg.com/gaming_news/Xbox_360_Gets_...beyond_mere_DLC


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> OMG! OMG!!! OMG!!!!
> 
> The answer to the question everyone is asking has been answered!
> 
> ...



The fact your this excited over minor details shows your immaturity. And that article seems biased. It says the PS3 was the only reason it was delayed, when the lady from GTA4 even said it was only a *contributing* factor. And Since neither version is out yet, How can this guy be so sure? Many times the PS3 version of Games were superior, Call of Duty 4 is one example, another one being DiRT. Either way if this DOES come out to be true, Which it most likely won't as even Rock* Said they were equivalent, Sony is still getting that new franchise which looks promising.


----------



## martin88 (Jan 27, 2008)

So PlayStation 3 version is inferior? That's bad news.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> So PlayStation 3 version is inferior? That's bad news.



Yes it really seems that way.  There's a mountain of evidence in that article. It actually took me a while to read it but man am I glad I did.  I almost preordered the PS3 POS version.  Whew! that was close


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

The PS3 couldn't even handle The Orange Box which is comprised of games that have been out and were running on PC *YEARS* ago.

So this isn't surprising information.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> MCLVN said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! OMG!!! OMG!!!!
> ...


----------



## Opium (Jan 27, 2008)

What's wrong with you? The team have taken extra time to ensure both versions are identical. Even if the PS3 version is a little behind at the moment it'll be up to snuff when April 29th comes around. 
Only difference is the 360 version gets some downloadable content, which i assume you have to pay for.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> The PS3 couldn't even handle The Orange Box which is comprised of games that have been out and were running on PC *YEARS* ago.
> 
> So this isn't surprising information.



Yup.  Multiconsole owners had to see this coming.  I'm not surprised in the least.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah check out the screens.

http://bp0.blogger.com/_dTO7_Eys85U/R5f_2u...94933034132.jpg

http://bp1.blogger.com/_dTO7_Eys85U/R5f_2-...96058233594.jpg


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> The PS3 couldn't even handle The Orange Box which is comprised of games that have been out and were running on PC *YEARS* ago.
> 
> So this isn't surprising information.



BS. Just because it's version had slow downs isn't because of inferior hardware, IE what your implying. It's because of a bad port. EA had the 360 as the lead platform and just ported it to the PS3. The PS3 is MORE than capable of handling the Orange Box, nonetheless GTA4.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd trust pure fanboy speculation anyway.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The PS3 couldn't even handle The Orange Box which is comprised of games that have been out and were running on PC *YEARS* ago.
> ...




Orange Box PS3 version is unplayable garbage.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...




It's very playable. It has it's slowdowns, True, But it's only on 2 areas of the game. If you actually play it you would see. But even then since your a 360 fanboy you would insist on it being garbage. Which it isn't.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



Wait a minute? What?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Stop being a fanboy dumbass and get out of here.*

This forum is for talk about games, not trash talk about gaming systems.


----------



## Try2bcool (Jan 27, 2008)

The article was written by a fanboy, and perpetuated to create chaos and discontent amongst gamers who are conclusion-jumping idiots.

There's nothing wrong with the PS3, nor is there anything wrong with the 360.  Be happy with what you've got...even you Wii fangirls!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> *Stop being a fanboy dumbass and get out of here.*
> 
> This forum is for talk about games, not trash talk about gaming systems.



Me or MCLVN?


----------



## Icarus (Jan 27, 2008)

As far as I know, Rockstar likes the Playstation consoles. They've been making exclusive games for PS2 and PSP for a long time[if not, timed exclusive]. Even though they're going to make extra content for Xbox 360, I'm sure they're going to do everything in their power to make the both versions identical. Besides, GTA4 doesn't even have superior graphics or anything. It's the amount of detail[small or big] that makes it look nice.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Try2bcool @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> *The article was written by a fanboy*, and perpetuated to create chaos and discontent amongst gamers who are conclusion-jumping idiots.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the PS3, nor is there anything wrong with the 360.Â Be happy with what you've got...*even you Wii fangirls! *



Fanboy calls other gamers fanboys. News @ 11.


----------



## Kingwad (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it just me, or is a lot of the "conclusive evidence" really hearsay? The article is full of quotes by people that begin with "I think" and other weakening phrases. I mean, come on! They have someone from a financial securities firm commenting on what he thinks the software development problems have been.

Read with your minds, people! This entire piece is OPINION!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Kingwad @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Is it just me, or is a lot of the "conclusive evidence" really hearsay? The article is full of quotes by people that begin with "I think" and other weakening phrases. I mean, come on! They have someone from a financial securities firm commenting on what he thinks the software development problems have been.
> 
> Read with your minds, *people!* This entire piece is OPINION!



People? Mostly MCLVN who has it engraved in his mind that the 360 version of games *HAVE* to be superior so he automatically assumes an opinion = fact.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Try2bcool @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > *The article was written by a fanboy*, and perpetuated to create chaos and discontent amongst gamers who are conclusion-jumping idiots.
> ...


I don't quite understand what you are saying. My local news channel reports at 9:00. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I have definite proof that the Xbox 360 is superior to all consoles. 360 FTW!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Try2bcool @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...




Tinyurl Preview FTW.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

sony fans are really angry about this news.  why? aren't most of you multiconsole owners?  wtf?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> sony fans are really angry about this news.Â why? aren't most of you multiconsole owners?Â wtf?



Thing is, it's not news. It can't be proven with pics, it's just speculation.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> sony fans are really angry about this news.Â why? aren't most of you multiconsole owners?Â wtf?


I'm really upset that you're mindlessly embarrassing the entire GBAtemp community.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > sony fans are really angry about this news.  why? aren't most of you multiconsole owners?  wtf?
> ...



there's a mountain of evidence and quotes that come from people more reliable than you.

(Like the guy who made Orange Box.)


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 27, 2008)

I must be the only gamer in the entire World who does not give a rat's arse about either version of GTA4.

I truly hated GTA:San Andreas.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...


Gabe Newell is not "the guy who made Orange Box," he is one of the cofounders of Valve.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

MCLVN just go owned


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



He really hates the PS3.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

He can hate it all he wants. BTW Where'd you get that quote?


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> He can hate it all he wants. BTW Where'd you get that quote?



from the article dude.  i think theres a link to the orig sauce somewhere on there.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> He can hate it all he wants. BTW Where'd you get that quote?



LOL! It was in the article that this whole topic is about. Just proved that you didn't even read it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > He can hate it all he wants. BTW Where'd you get that quote?
> ...




It's called a quick look. No way in hell you read the whole thing either.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > He can hate it all he wants. BTW Where'd you get that quote?
> ...




ZeWarriorReturns just got owned.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes. I read the whole thing.


edit: LOL @ quick look...haha seriously, you took a "quick look" and then decided to come out swinging? haha wtf..
Jeez, man, read what's presented to you before arguing it!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Yes. I read the whole thing.
> 
> 
> edit: LOL @ quick look...haha seriously, you took a "quick look" and then decided to come out swinging? haha wtf..
> Jeez, man, read what's presented to you before arguing it!



Hmm.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Yes. I read the whole thing.
> 
> 
> edit: LOL @ quick look...haha seriously, you took a "quick look" and then decided to come out swinging? haha wtf..
> Jeez, man, read what's presented to you before arguing it!



I agree. Read the full thing, and then talk about it. Don't just look at the first few paragraphs.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



Didn't read the article = not entitled to a opinion on the subject. 

so you just attack topic with the word Xbox 360 in the title.  it figures.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...




I read some of the article, and who the hell are you to say I'm not entitled to an opinion?


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



Don't get mad at me.  You're the one who shot yourself in the foot, making you look foolish and invalidating your opinion at the same time.  Man you are hostile.


----------



## sixb0nes (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone knows the PC version will be superior. Enjoy your non-moddable, inferior garbage, console tards.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

No PC version planned.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

MCLVN said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > MCLVN said:
> ...




Nope, as I said earlier it's speculation. No Proof = Not Fact.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Everyone knows the PC version will be superior. Enjoy your non-moddable, inferior garbage, console tards.



console tards?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows the PC version will be superior. Enjoy your non-moddable, inferior garbage, console tards.
> ...




Basically, PC Fanboys think if They get the game, they're version will be superior. What if this Turns out like DiRT?


----------



## fischju (Jan 27, 2008)

It almost always is. Remember the HDR on DiRT? Very easy to adjust on the PC version.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

PS3 ports are slightly downgraded versions of the 360 versions. The Orange Box had insane slowdowns(look on gamevideos for your proof) in Half-Life 2! I'm not in favor of the 360, because I payed good money for my pc, but I will admit that it runs very well on 360. GTA IV will most likely have subtle differences, but the slightly superior copy will be the 360 version like all multi-console games on 360 and PS3. Does it matter? No.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> PS3 ports are slightly downgraded versions of the 360 versions. The Orange Box had insane slowdowns(look on gamevideos for your proof) in Half-Life 2! I'm not in favor of the 360, because I payed good money for my pc, but I will admit that it runs very well on 360. GTA IV will most likely have subtle differences, but the slightly superior copy will be the 360 version like all multi-console games on 360 and PS3. Does it matter? No.



Saying all Multi-platform games are better on 360 is ignorance. DiRT, Oblivion, CoD4 ( In Some parts, It's there people. ), Burnout Paradise, Assassin's Creed, all looked better on PS3 in certain areas and vice versa.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

If you would mind pointing out those areas, I would gladly understand your point. Fact of the matter is, in side-by-side comparison's, the 360 version always looks slightly better.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> If you would mind pointing out those areas, I would gladly understand your point. Fact of the matter is, in side-by-side comparison's, the 360 version always looks slightly better.



I won't go out searching for links all over the internet. Here's a couple though.
http://gameplanets.blogspot.com/2007/08/di...comparison.html

This is for DiRT: PS3 on Right of Screen Shots, 360 on left. PS3 has better lighting, more details, etc..


http://forum.teamxbox.com/showthread.php?t=564786


Burnout Paradise: Look at site. Team*Xbox* Even they admit PS3 version is better with textures/graphics.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> No PC version planned.


God what are they thinking?


----------



## INTERNETS (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > No PC version planned.
> ...



"Jesus Christ, we're going to make a lot of money."


----------



## fischju (Jan 27, 2008)

Hehe. With MS's tools/All the extremely mature engines out, it's much easier to develop for the PC than the PS3. But the people who can afford a good gaming PC and know how to work it usually pirate games.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

? DiRT looks better on 360. That article shows how the 360 version looks better, not PS3. All that article contains is evidence the PS3 version is using static lighting opposed to dynamic. As for Burnout, I can see how they say it looks better on PS3, but I don't see any comparison vids.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...


Thanks God. =)
Boy they are dumb. Then again, PC always gets the best versions afterwards


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> ? DiRT looks better on 360. That article shows how the 360 version looks better, not PS3. All that article contains is evidence the PS3 version is using static lighting opposed to dynamic. As for Burnout, I can see how they say it looks better on PS3, but I don't see any comparison vids.




Point is DiRT is looking better on the PS3. The 360 has little things that basically add nothing to the graphics. But who cares if you can barely see it. By the Pictures. You can CLEARLY See the PS3 version is better on DiRT. If you can't see it... You MUST have something wrong with you. The PS3 version had better framerates too!


BTW if you need MORE proof of titles. Here's Call of Duty 4.

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19807


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice pre-beta screens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There is a minor difference in all of the games you're trying to show me. This doesn't prove they are superior in any way.

My point is and always has been that 360 games generally look slightly better than their PS3 counterpart. I see you found a resounding 3 games, 2 of which were released several months later then the 360 version, giving them more time to work on the games. The only reason I don't shun PS3 is because it has a future of good games being released: MGS4,RFOM2,Killzone 2, etc and I respect that.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm sure it will end up fine of both consoles in the end.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Nice pre-beta screensÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resistance 2 isn't called Fall of Man it's Resistance 2: United We Fall. Resistance 3 might be Rise of Man.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 27, 2008)

anyone who cares about the insignificant graphical limitation differences between the PS3 and 360 is a fucking douche.



Now, to be perfectly honest, I don't exactly like the GTA series, and I haven't really given GTA4 any attention, but I guess I've always assumed it would be slightly better with DLC etc


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> anyone who cares about the insignificant graphical limitation differences between the PS3 and 360 is a fucking douche.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to be perfectly honest, I don't exactly like the GTA series, and I haven't really given GTA4 any attention, but I guess I've always assumed it would be slightly better with DLC etc




Because people like their games to look nice their douches? Well.


----------



## Westside (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who cares about the insignificant graphical limitation differences between the PS3 and 360 is a fucking douche.
> ...


Basically he's talking about the morons who cry over things like the amount of anti-aliasing that is done.  ZOMFG, teh grasses are 0.00005% smoother I can die peacefully now.

kthnkxbai.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 27, 2008)

their douches lol


----------



## OSW (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If you would mind pointing out those areas, I would gladly understand your point. Fact of the matter is, in side-by-side comparison's, the 360 version always looks slightly better.
> ...


as he said.

anyways, as many people seem to be saying, none of this really bothers me, but there seems to me alot more evidence on 360s side in alot of multi platform games.

and i'm not really a huge gta fan either.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...




Who cares what the article says, Point is the pictures. The PS3 version has a lot more detail while the 360 version is bleem.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 27, 2008)

Ugh.  Who gives a shit about the differences between the versions?

Let's stop this bloody fighting over each system.  Honestly, in the grand scheme of things, who gives a fuck?


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 27, 2008)

I tend to agree get over it all people, I own both systems and the difference in graphics between the systems is marginal at best.

You can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns, I don't think you get it, most of us are saying that we barely care, but DLC is a slight pro, you can continue about .."bleem" if you want, but just accept that.


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...


http://www.gamespot.com/features/6162742/index.html
http://www.gamespot.com/features/6171831/index.html

Look and decide for yourself which games look better on which console..


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow the grass looks so much better on the PS3 therefore it has better gameplay.

PS: I own a PS3


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

Duke_Jay said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > OSW said:
> ...




You put 2 games I didn't mention. I never said *all* games looked better. You should hmm you know, Learn to read?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I read the whole thing.
> ...


AKA: Notice he had posted "Yes. I read the whole thing." before editing in "LOL @ quick look."

Lol hypocrite?


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 27, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> Duke_Jay said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...





ZeWarriorReturns said:


> Most not all. Pretty much all games that came out after at least mid '07 is equivalent or superior to the 360 version.


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't act like a fanboy. PS3 better live up to the PS2. Stupid console.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 27, 2008)

Ugh..this thread is so annoying! Every freaking thread I see with ZeWarriorReturns in it, there's always a console war of some sort. Get OVER it people! You're arguing about nonsense...who gives a dam about which version is better. You don't even know anything from this article yet, seems like pure speculation, wait until the game comes out to see the truth.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

This game will be extremely similar on both consoles, they are most likely trying to make them equally detailed by delaying the game. If you have a PS3 you're gonna wanna buy it on PS3, if you have a 360 you're gonna wanna buy it for 360.


----------



## jtroye32 (Jan 27, 2008)

MCLVN said:


> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> > MCLVN said:
> ...



Japan really doesn't like the Xbox 360 since it pretty much failed there. But c'mon, what do the Japanese know about gaming?


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

Japan doesn't like 360, because it has too many shooters. They aren't too fond of them. Also, games like MGS4 make them name there kids after Snake.


----------



## slayerspud (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Japan really doesn't like the Xbox 360 since it pretty much failed there. But c'mon, what do the Japanese know about gaming?



I seriously hope your being sarcastic..


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

Duke_Jay said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Duke_Jay said:
> ...




Guess you missed the ''Pretty Much'' Part.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(slayerspud @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sadly he's not. In Japan the 360 has been selling about 7k a week.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(slayerspud @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



I think he meant the highlighted part


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

Can't believe this is still going on. Zewarriors post count is going to be through the roof.

So far every 360-PS3 side by side screenshot comparison example you guys have posted has either shown that the games look identical or sometimes a little less detailed on the PS3. 

The issue though is the fact that the PS3 has awful framerate problems with a lot of games. And that counts over graphics because that affects actually playing the game. It seems madden on the ps3 has trouble running at 30 FPS where as the 360 runs beautifully at 60. 

There was a ctually a bit of a celebration over the fact that FIFA 08 would be able to run at 60fps on the PS3. They call it "amazing news" 

http://www.psu.com/FIFA-08-to-run-60-fps-o...s--a1057-p0.php

I don't think this is the ps3's hardware at fault though. It may be, but I think it's really the developers. They've even said they don't like working with the ps3. So no matter how superior the PS3 is or how superior you THINK it is it won't have the same game library that a PC or 360 will have for better or for worse. And whatever ports it does get will be just that, ports..choppy frame rate issue ridden ports.

Once sony gets some good devlopers it will be a nice system though. Whenever that happens. Until then I'd stick with the 360.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Can't believe this is still going on. Zewarriors post count is going to be through the roof.
> 
> So far every 360-PS3 side by side screenshot comparison example you guys have posted has either shown that the games look identical or sometimes a little less detailed on the PS3.
> 
> ...




Most a while ago some developers made Multi platform games with PS3 as the lead platform. The Reason the PS3 [email protected] FPS on Madden is because it was the first Madden game on the PS3. The 360's was the 2nd. The First Madden game on the 360 was at 30 fps too. Jesus. You guys seem to forget developers had way more time to get used to the 360.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Can't believe this is still going on. Zewarriors post count is going to be through the roof.
> 
> So far every 360-PS3 side by side screenshot comparison example you guys have posted has either shown that the games look identical or sometimes a little less detailed on the PS3.
> 
> ...



I don't believe developers will ever "harness the power of the cell."  That's a big pile of marketing bull****.  Sony kept saying the same thing about the "Emotion Engine" last gen and it all turned out to be a lie.   5 years later games like Shadow of the Colossus were chugging along with choppy frame rates and sketchy graphics. 

Although there were exceptions to the rule most PS2 games looked like crap when stacked against PC or Xbox versions.

Anyway, the Sony fanboys have been relatively civil  Although I'm sure this articles cuts them deep.  This could very well be yet another nail the PS3's coffin.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe this is still going on. Zewarriors post count is going to be through the roof.
> ...




Oh Please. Your acting like the 360 is out selling the PS3 10:1, which it isn't. Not even close. It'll be a longtime before any console wins. ATM I'd say it's pointing to the PS3/Wii. The PS3 is dropping in price and this year there are so many new titles/ sequels i can see it selling 4-6 million consoles in '08 maybe more. The Wii has sold so many already, and by the looks of it the Demand is still pretty high. While the 360 seems to be slowing down with less games coming it's way I can see it coming in dead last this gen.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh Ze, your comments are always good for a laugh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Notice how as usual he did not adress any of my valid points.  That's because he's a cowardly fanboy)


Wii 20.05M

Xbox 360 16.64M 

PS3 9.43M


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> The First Madden game on the 360 was at 30 fps too.



Nope. It wasn't. You just made that up. Otherwise you would link a source.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The First Madden game on the 360 was at 30 fps too.
> ...


No the he's right. The first Madden game '06 was only 30 FPS. But the PS3 has had 2 releases of Madden 07' and '08, both at 30 FPS, while the 360 has had 3 releases '06,'07, and '08. Both '07 and '08 had 60 FPS on 360.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...



That part is true.  That's why MS was quick to point out that "this years madden runs twice as fast as last years version."

And man can you tell the difference.  My Best Buy had both the PS3 and the Xbox 360 version playing side by side on identical Sony HDTVS.  The PS3 version looked like a last gen game.  Lower resolutions, less detail and a chuggy frame rate.  Especially when things got really hectic.

It seems like most EA sports titles run faster on the Xbox 360.  I'm sure Peter Moore joining EA had nothing to do with that.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2008)

Oboy. I go to this topic in hopes of seeing if owning a 360 gets me anything extra (as opposed to "what the shitty ps3 version doesn't get") and what do I run into? A flame war.

What's a flame war? Well, glad you asked little Jimmy! You see, a flame war begins when someone forms an opinion, often taking a hostile stance in the wrong direction, and ends up making others feel threatened because they insulted a cold box full of computermachips and processoreos! Retaliation is made and generally is only based on the main insult, without any consideration of the topic in question and takes the thread straight into a nose dive to fubarland! If there is speculation or rumors in the mix, the resulting crash will be all the more spectacular! So once the dust has settled, man must duke it out in close quarters. Sometimes with single line low blows (wit a dickstinct disreegawrd two teh englich langage!), other times with posts coming from a thesaurus to make their argument seem more unambiguously prepossessing. The mud slinging continues, costing everyone a fair bit of brain cells (everything must go!), until the fuzz steps in and locks the rampant thread up. A bit of an anticlimactic moment, I know. I for one am all for severe caning to the cranium but I suppose we can't have it all in life, can we?


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jan 28, 2008)

The only thing that matters about gta4 is if there is gonna be a gbc port or not.

We color fanboys are a dying breed.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

Developers are getting better for the PS3. Some developers say it's only hard the first time, after it just needs a little getting used to.


----------



## Brouhaha (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If you would mind pointing out those areas, I would gladly understand your point. Fact of the matter is, in side-by-side comparison's, the 360 version always looks slightly better.
> ...



The engine behind DiRT was developped by codemasters/Sony... What a biased argument (even though I think it still looks better on the Xbox).

PS. I own neither the PS3 nor the Xbox... I got tired of better looking rehashes last gen...

On topic: lots of opinions in the article, but very solid reasoning.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

IMO Developing for the PS3 is like playing Guitar Hero for the first time. It's a little hard at first but you just need a little time and practice and you become an expert. Like the 360, the PS3 needed/needs a bit of time.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> IMO Developing for the PS3 is like playing Guitar Hero for the first time. It's a little hard at first but you just need a little time and practice and you become an expert. Like the 360, the PS3 needed/needs a bit of time.



First of all, you're not a developer.  You're just a guy who posts online all day, every day.

Second...

I don't believe developers will ever "harness the power of the cell." That's a big pile of marketing bull****. Sony kept saying the same thing about the "Emotion Engine" last gen and it all turned out to be a lie. 5 years later games like Shadow of the Colossus were chugging along with choppy frame rates and sketchy graphics. 

Although there were exceptions to the rule most PS2 games looked like crap when stacked against PC or Xbox versions.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO Developing for the PS3 is like playing Guitar Hero for the first time. It's a little hard at first but you just need a little time and practice and you become an expert. Like the 360, the PS3 needed/needs a bit of time.
> ...



Please. Maybe they won't but even at only 60% it'll most likely be better than the Xbox 360 at full use ( if they even are able to use it to it's full potential ). And You're just speculating, Predicting foresay. Really, The Cell is 40x better than the EE. The Reason Games were chuggin on frame rates was because the EE just wasn't powerful enough. It was clocked at about 300mhz which is ridiculous slow. You expected a console from 2000 to be able to run a game from '05 with no trouble?


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


>



No one takes you seriously or believes a word of your opinion.  You've already been owned several times in this thread.  You presence on this board only makes people hate sony even more than they already do.  

I guess the Xbox fans should be thanking you.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > No one takes you seriously or believes a word of your opinion.  You've already been owned several times in this thread.  You presence on this board only makes people hate sony even more than they already do.
> ...



Considering you couldn't counter my response to your bs, I'd say you've just been owned.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> ...



You haven't addressed a single valid issue I made in this thread or in any other thread.  You're arguments are pathetic. Everyone here sees you as the forum's resident joke fanboy.  

You've been owned by life.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




You really have issues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pathetic is the way you couldn't counter the last argument. Everyone here sees you as the Xbox troll. Anything positive about the PS3 or Negative about the 360 and the Xbox trolls come flying in. You're no excuse.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> You really have issuesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See the thing is fanboy, I dont need to counter your "argument.  Everyone knows it was full of BS anyway.  You dont even know what you're talking about.  And this goes for just about every topic in which you participate.  Every time you and I meet on this forum I make you look like the fool that you are.  

You just dont belong on this forum ZeWarrior.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jan 28, 2008)

I forsee a lock in this thread

you heard it here first folks


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You r eally have issuesÂ
> ...




You're right. I don't. But if I don't neither do you. All this place has are Xbox Fanboys and Nintendo Fanboys. Only me, VVoltz, enigmanwhatever and a few other people are Xbox/Nintendo Fanboys. We don't need more Fanboys around here


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 28, 2008)

Ze you never post any sources showing that your awful arguments are even true haha 
you could just be making them up. have you ever seen the 360 specs side by side the ps3 specs, the power they are both able to produce (albeit by different ways) is so minutely different that it doesn't make sense the ps3 titles all run like crap when they should be running as good (or better if the ps3 is as amazing as you claim it to be while posting no valid source links). Explain that willy wonka oompa loompa vortex to me.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> I forsee a lock in this thread
> 
> you heard it here first folks


Hah, obviously you missed my post then! To quote the rabid fanboys, OWNED!

But seriously now, you are as right as rain on that one I think.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> I forsee a lock in this thread
> 
> you heard it here first folks



There's no need to lock this thread.  Most of the users have been civil.  With the exception of ZeWarriorReturns.  He's like a cancer on this forum.  He ruins every topic in which he participates.  And he always winds up flamming and cursing at everyone who makes him look like the fool that he is.

Anyway, back to the article for a moment.  There is no possible excuse for Madden 08 running at 30FPS on the  PS3 and 60FPS on the Xbox 360.  They were both developed at the same time and by the same company.  Now I jokingly made reference to Peter Moore joining EA as the reason behind the difference.  But honestly, I think the PS3 hardware is to blame.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Ze you never post any sources showing that your awful arguments are even true haha
> you could just be making them up. have you ever seen the 360 specs side by side the ps3 specs, the power they are both able to produce (albeit by different ways) is so minutely different that it doesn't make sense the ps3 titles all run like crap when they should be running as good (or better if the ps3 is as amazing as you claim it to be while posting no valid source links). Explain that willy wonka oompa loompa vortex to me.




If your implying all PS3 titles run like crap you never played the good games. You Assume all games on the ps3 sucks because many of your Xbot friends say the games on the ps3 sucks. Really. Try Uncharted, R&C, Resistance, COD4, Those all run fine. There are more like UT3, And Motorstorm. I won't stand here listing them. There's no point really. I say something, it passes from one ear through the other.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I forsee a lock in this thread
> ...



I can't see it as the hard ware. Uncharted, Right now has the best graphics of any game on a *console*. The Xbox 360 has been out twice as long with nothing that beats uncharted in graphics and *IMO* gameplay without any drop in frame rates I forgot to add.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Ze you never post any sources showing that your awful arguments are even true haha
> you could just be making them up. have you ever seen the 360 specs side by side the ps3 specs, the power they are both able to produce (albeit by different ways) is so minutely different that it doesn't make sense the ps3 titles all run like crap when they should be running as good (or better if the ps3 is as amazing as you claim it to be while posting no valid source links). *Explain that willy wonka oompa loompa vortex to me*.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> ...



Obviously untrue.  But then again, how would you know?  You spent 8 hours posting online yesterday. And you dont even own the Xbox 360. 

Meanwhile multiconsole owners lile myself are free to see the truth for ourselves.

BTW, I liked Uncharted better when it was called Tomb Raider. 

Dude Raider,


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




Just shows you never played the game. It's NOTHING like tomb raider. Plays WAYYYY differently and if you don't believe me play it your self, oh yeah you don't have a ps3. If you do prove it, put a picture of your PS3 with a little paper next to it with your username.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uncharted is such an original idea.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Uncharted is such an original idea.



And you have yet to counter what I said. I see YOU"RE The Fool here. Like I said, You never played it because you don't have a PS3. And Like Halo has any originality. Doom Rip off.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncharted is such an original idea.
> ...



The last resort of a pathetic fanboy.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...



Since you have yet to prove me wrong, I stand by what I said, Xbot.


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 28, 2008)

Its nice to see that Zewarrior is still ruining this forum with every post he writes.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Its nice to see that Zewarrior is still ruining this forum with every post he writes.




I'm not the only one. Hypocrite.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> ...



What exactly did you say other than that hatefilled slur?

(Xbot, lol)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




Pardon?


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Its nice to see that Zewarrior is still ruining this forum with every post he writes.
> ...



My point is proven.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...



Now What did YOU contribute with that post?


----------



## fischju (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> ...



Now What did YOU contribute with that post?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




Nothing, Proving my point he's a hypocrite.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 28, 2008)

The one point I tried to make went totally kablooie. I just got called an Xbot or something.
So here it is: THE FINAL BOSS OF THE INTERNET!

Ze, You keep saying "the good games on the ps3 run good" then you name 3 or 4 games. My point and main concern is, if the PS3 is the almighty super power you claim it to be, why don't *ALL* the games run good?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> The one point I tried to make went totally kablooie. I just got called an Xbot or something.
> So here it is: THE FINAL BOSS OF THE INTERNET!
> 
> Ze, You keep saying "the good games on the ps3 run good" then you name 3 or 4 games. My point and main concern is, if the PS3 is the almighty super power you claim it to be, why don't *ALL* the games run good?




Simple, It's a bitch to program on and until developers are more used to some games will run like ass.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The one point I tried to make went totally kablooie. I just got called an Xbot or something.
> ...



So that makes it the superior system? Because some games run like ass?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




Never said it was superior. I said the best games on it beat the best games on the 360 which is why I have a PS3 and not an Xbox. In 2009 when most if not all developers get used to the PS3 I'm sure most of you will stop complaining. Thing is 360 owners always forget they're 1st year games ran like ass too. While a lot of games on the PS3's first year ran bad quite a bunch ran fine- excellent.

We've been off topic for a few pages now. So to sorta contribute to the topic, Here's a link showing the PS3 will get some Exclusive DLable content too. 
http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=68768

Not the same as 360's different.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

Genji Review http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/adventure/genj...tml?sid=6161332

"such as how the game's frame rate will noticeably bog down when a lot of enemies are onscreen."


THP8 Review http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/sports/tonyhaw...tml?sid=6161341

"Those frame-rate problems hit the PlayStation 3 version of the game significantly harder than the Xbox 360"

Lets not forget Madden 08


----------



## fischju (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




Oh man, that has to go in my sig


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Genji Review http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/adventure/genj...tml?sid=6161332
> 
> "such as how the game's frame rate will noticeably bog down when a lot of enemies are onscreen."
> 
> ...




How the **** can you link to PS3 launch titles? Those came out same month/year the PS3 did. You people are full of it. BTW to follow up on the response, I didn't say it, but I was thinking it.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy shit, you guys still arguing over a piece of electronics?! I just downloaded, burnt and lightscribed a fucking wii game while this shit is still going on. Man, I thought it said gbatemp in the banner of this site, not gamefaqs.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Genji Review http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/adventure/genj...tml?sid=6161332
> ...








I guess not 'eh ZeWarrior?  And hey guess what? Madden 08 wasn't a launch title. 

You can't script self ownage like that.  If I were you I'd be embarassed to post on this forum  You have made yourself look foolish so many times.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> ...




Guess you missed the a lot of games ran bad part? I said quite a bit ran fine.. Somebody needs to go back to 1st grade.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Durr, hurr, (insult)








I'm sorry. I'm still getting a kick out of your last response.  

But hey, at least you got the chance to insult someone smarter than you.






This thread is a classic...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Durr, hurr, (insult)
> ...



No I find it quite original on the behalf as usually people try and counter arguments instead of acting like fools. Basically what your doing.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, he's always on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure thing Chad Warden.

(On a side note, I've never been so amused by a topic.)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 28, 2008)

hahaha as funny as this it should probably be closed now. 10 pages of this is definitely enough ha. GTA hasn't even been mentioned in 9 ha.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Wow, he's always on.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's called Multitasking.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> hahaha as funny as this it should probably be closed now. 10 pages of this is definitely enough ha. GTA hasn't even been mentioned in 9 ha.



I think it can be brought back to topic.  To tell you the truth I do have a few questions about what this guy said.

Like what if the DLC is nothing more than old content recycled for the Xbox 360? (Like VCS or LCS)

Is GTA really still that popular?  Is  someone really going to decide which console they will puchase based entirely on this one game?

Will the PS3 version support rumble?  That might interest some people.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 28, 2008)

Wouldn't be too surprising if it was recycled content. Haven't been too impressed with Rockstar's offerings since San Andreas and I didn't like San Andreas all too much either.

Still, I have hopes for worthwhile content!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha as funny as this it should probably be closed now. 10 pages of this is definitely enough ha. GTA hasn't even been mentioned in 9 ha.
> ...




Probably will since the DS3 will be out by then, I think. Even though it's not out in the US most games already support it.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 28, 2008)

Another thing this guy doesn't mention is price.  MS paid R* $50 MILL for the DLC but that doesn't mean its going to be free.

DLC is bound to cost a lot of $$$.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 30, 2008)

This game is going to be sooo awesome.

Anyone know if it's going to be online? that would be tits.


----------



## phoood (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats what I'd like to know.  Especially if you could have 16 people in the same room at once...


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jan 30, 2008)

Just to put out the fanboy flames...

The PS3 has lower framerates and such in some games cause devs are still familiarizing itself with it, as it is new hardware. Although I doubt it will go the way of the Saturn...

360 has more stable games since (in terms of programming and such) it has a similar architecture to the PC. Thats why there are more 360-PC ports.


----------



## flanker22 (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> Anyone know if it's going to be online? that would be tits.



probably not online. if they want to extend profits they'll save it for the sequal.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still open!


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(flanker22 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 29 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if it's going to be online? that would be tits.
> ...


Actually there are rumors that you can go online..


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 30, 2008)

This guy never mentions intalling games on the ps3.  I dont like doing that.  Its a waste of time and space.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Just to put out the fanboy flames...
> 
> The PS3 has lower framerates and such in some games cause devs are still familiarizing itself with it, as it is new hardware. Although I doubt it will go the way of the Saturn...
> 
> 360 has more stable games since (in terms of programming and such) it has a similar architecture to the PC. Thats why there are more 360-PC ports.




You hit the nail on the head  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Devs just need to get used to making games for the PS3. They should also plan for PS3 versions of ports to take a bit longer.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 30 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to put out the fanboy flames...
> ...



Its no wonder devs are dumping the PS3.  Blaming the devs is a rotten thing to do.

Sony Pleads With Developers Not To Abandon PS3 for Xbox 360 and Wii


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 30 2008 said:
> ...




Sony is doing fine. Most developers got the hang of it, and the PS2 became a huge success as more and more developers got used to the Architecture. You Crygor either really hate Sony or Really love Microsoft.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 30 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> ...








always good for a laugh.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

Crygor64 said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Crygor64 said:
> ...




You have to learn the meaning of respect.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> Crygor64 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...



This from the single worst user on the forum.  The guy who swears at everyone and turns every topic into a fight. 

This from the guy who acts like he is getting paid to defend a failing console.

Haven't you been banned yet?  I'll celebrate the day it eventually happens.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

Crygor64 said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Crygor64 said:
> ...




Not a fight, a debate more or less. 
Bold: Don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 31, 2008)

Crygor64 said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Crygor64 said:
> ...



QFT!!!!!

Zewarrior gets owned again


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

MCLVN said:


> Crygor64 said:
> 
> 
> > ZeWarriorReturns said:
> ...




Oh contra ire. Another 360 Fanboy.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 31, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:


> MCLVN said:
> 
> 
> > Crygor64 said:
> ...









You're the biggest fanboy on this site. 

Check and Mate


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

360 fanboys are useless. I won't even bother.


----------



## Westside (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, you don't have to be an Xbox360 fanboy to not like ZeWarriorReturns.  I infact hate the darn thing, but listening to ZeWarriorReturns is making me think twice before even considering a PS3.


----------



## MCLVN (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> 360 fanboys are useless. I won't even bother.Â



Its easy to see why everyone hates you.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 360 fanboys are useless. I won't even bother.Â
> ...




Yep. Because I'm always pointing out the flaws on their so called ''Perfect'' system.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Well, you don't have to be an Xbox360 fanboy to not like ZeWarriorReturns.Â I infact hate the darn thing, but listening to ZeWarriorReturns is making me think twice before even considering a PS3.


Me too... I seems 'Blu-Ray' is actually a cover-up for their 'Mind-Ray' which makes everyone who owns a PS3 a blatant fanboy. I'm gonna stay well clear. Or maybe wear a hat made of tin foil...


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> ...



Notice how he acknowledges the fact that everyone here hates him?

Maybe it has something to do with him being an obnoxious, hate filled fanboy who swears at everyone and turns every topic into a flame war.   You act like its your job to defend a failing console.  You post online so often that there is no way you have time to play games.

You're like a cancer on this very board.  You bring the entire place down. Someday the MODS will figure that out and you will be perma-banned.

That day cant come soon enough for everyone who posts on this board.

(And lol, who said the Xbox 360 or any other system for that matter, was "perfect.")


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MCLVN @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> ...




I might be a Fanboy, But the real reason most of this forum hates me is because it's mostly Sony Hateful, Microsoft/Nintendo Fanboys. No denying this. Bold: If the site wasn't so damn slow and if I didn't keep getting error messages I would show you. (Stupid SSBB news. The Game barely looks any different from the GC SSB, and Lol I'm aware I'll probably get flamed to hell and back with this if Nintendo Fanboys see this.)


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh-huh...sure thing fanboy....

Back on topic...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Electronic Arts said during a Thursday conference call that PlayStation 3 development still isn’t quite caught up with that of Xbox 360.*
> 
> “But in circumstances where we either led with the Xbox 360 or ran parallel production, for the most part, we’re still experiencing some delay on the PS3. It’s a little bit more of a challenging development environment for us.
> 
> ...




Seems like further confirmation of the Xbox 360 version's superiority.  All the devs are saying the same thing.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Uh-huh...sure thing fanboy....
> 
> Back on topic...
> 
> ...




3 developers =/= All. And again obviously if you can't read, it's not hardware issues, it's developer issues. Funny how Epic, Naughty Dog, Imsoniac, etc can all make perfect PS3 games while EA ( which most of their games come out fine on the PS3 ), THQ, Rockstar can't. Either way, Since Rockstar themselves said the versions are equal, I'd rather trust them than the Fanboy trash on the first page.


----------



## taggart6 (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought the article seems biased and unreliable.  It seems more like one person opinion with no facts to back it up.

If the DMC4 comparison is any indication, I don't think there will be any real difference between the versions.  I could see the 360 version having stronger online support, but thats all speculation.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-huh...sure thing fanboy....
> ...



THQ is cancelling games.  I wonder what other PS3 games will be cancelled in the coming months?

The PS3 is such a failure people are writing books about it.

Book on the PS3's FAILURE Released

Meanwhile Sony is pleading with devs not to abandon the PS3.

Sony pleads with developers not to abandon PS3 for Wii and Xbox 360

Gee I wonder why?






Hey anyway, nice try Ze.  Once again you have proven your ignorance on this subject.

And that remark you made about EA games was classic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Most/ALL of them play at double the frame rate on the Xbox 360.  I know the truth hurts but please try to deal with it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> I thought the article seems biased and unreliable.Â It seems more like one person opinion with no facts to back it up.
> 
> If the DMC4 comparison is any indication, I don't think there will be any real difference between the versions.Â I could see the 360 version having stronger online support, but thats all speculation.
> 
> ...



I won't bother with all of your trash. Just the main *counters*.
1. If the PS3 is a failure.Why did it out sell the 360 in 2007? That's when Halo 3, Mass Effect, all these amazing exclusives  came out... Wasn't that when all 360 Fanboys said '' Wow, this will kill ps3 for sure. WOO 360 FTW! '' Guess it didn't work.
2. Sony might have asked developers to not abandon their platform, But the developers listened, so it can't be so failing after all. 
3. Meanwhile on the THQ issue, So what? The game looks like shit anyway. 

Tiny Tim? Is that the worst you got. Please. Try harder next time.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Well, you don't have to be an Xbox360 fanboy to not like ZeWarriorReturns.Â I infact hate the darn thing, but listening to ZeWarriorReturns is making me think twice before even considering a PS3.




I own a PS3 and Ze still gets on my nerves.  Basically fanboys for [PC,Xbox,Wii,etc] should be thanking him.  His actions do more harm to Sony than he will ever realize.  Its kind of like how that whole Chad Warden thing blew up in Sony's face.
At first he got a lot of attention but now people use him as the poster child for the ignorant fanboy.  He's more of a liability now, just like Ze.

Somewhere Bill Gates laughs like the Emperor in Star Wars.  I'm sure he's pleased.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> I won't bother with all of your trash. Just the main *counters*.
> 1. If the PS3 is a failure.Why did it out sell the 360 in 2007? That's when Halo 3 came out... Wasn't that when all 360 Fanboys said '' Wow, this will kill ps3 for sure. WOO 360 FTW! '' Guess it's not working. Guess it's not working.
> 2. Sony might have asked developers to not abandon their platform, But the developers listened, so it can't be so failing after all.
> 3. Meanwhile on the THQ issue, So what? The game looks like shit anyway.
> ...



1. If the PS3 is a success why is it millions of units behind both the Xbox 360 and the Wii.  You do realize that the PS3 will  never catch up to either system, right fanboy?  I mean even you are not that blind.

2. Developers did not listen and you are not basing your OPINION on any verifiable facts. (Meaning you're a liar and we've proven that many times.) Meanwhile I have posted a link PROVING that devs are abandoning the PS3 games much like they dumped their PSP projects.

3.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Cancellations of well known games are never a good thing.  

I love making you look foolish Ze.  Its almost too easy.


PS:


----------



## ceraphis (Jan 31, 2008)

This just in everyone: Wii gets superior version of Rock Band.

I KNEW IT!

http://kotaku.com/349921/rock-band-mics-av...-at-wii-version

It took me a long time to read the article, but now that I'm done, I'm glad I did. I think it's pretty clear why.

What's that you say? That link and my argument prove nothing whatsoever?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't bother with all of your trash. Just the main *counters*.
> ...




1. It's called a release date. Xbox 360 was released one full *year* ahead. The Wii was less than half the price of the PS3, I laugh at anybody who didn't think the Wii wouldn't be a success. 

2. If they didn't listen, name 3 developers who ditched Sony. I don't see any news of any developers leaving the Sony Platform either.

3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cance..._Xbox_360_games

Touche.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

1. Lame fanboy excuse

2. Cant back up his earlier claim, further proving he's a liar.  Does not even attempt to post evidence backing earlier claim making himself look foolish in the process.

3. Wiki,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Guess he couldn't find any real evidence so he did a google search for "cancelled xbox games."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Without a doubt, you have been completely destroyed in this argument. 

PS:


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> 1. Lame fanboy excuse
> 
> 2. Cant back up his earlier claim, further proving he's a liar.Â Does not even attempt to post evidence backing earlier claim making himself look foolish in the process.
> 
> ...




1. Must be.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. If you can't backup YOUR claim, Your showing how *you* were lying. Funny how I can use your bs as a counter.

3. Find me a better source.

Crygor, Oh Contra ire, I'd say you got it mixed up pal.

We just need this thread closed already.


----------



## Crygor64 (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Lame fanboy excuse
> ...




Still not going to provide any evidence, eh fanboy?

You only want this thread closed because it is a testament to your fanboyism.  You have been humiliated on every page.

I guess I'd want this thread closed too if I got my ass kicked on every page. 






PS:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get back to me when you've got some facts to back your lies...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> ...




Bold:Must be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Italics: Touché.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2008)

This article is complete bs, except the Xbox dowloadable content, which PS3 might get something similar.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> This article is complete bs, except the Xbox dowloadable content, which PS3 might get something similar.




Agreed. Guess Crygor/MCLVN is losing is losing their credibility. I guess MCLVN is the troll with Crygor being his Body Guard. He only shows up after I'm so called ''pwned'' ROFLMAO.


----------



## Mieki (Feb 1, 2008)

Two fanboys attacking each other will ultimately lead to nowhere. 360 is already a great platform, much thanks to it's great online. Though the PS3 is still behind, this year will decide if it could still live. We've yet to see the PS3 exclusives, and we've yet to see GTA4 itself. Rumors will be rumors until proven true.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This article is complete bs, except the Xbox dowloadable content, which PS3 might get something similar.
> ...








Sure thing fanboy

(ITT: ZeWarrior uses an ALT in a pathetic attempt to save himself from further humiliation.)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> ...



I don't even know that guy, Moron.


----------



## ceraphis (Feb 1, 2008)

ya know crygor, the more pointless bashing you throw out just make zewarrior look more intelligent and trustworthy in comparison. Arguments aren't made or won through insults. Insults and such just make you look thickheaded.

Newsflash: girls aren't waiting by the corner to drop their panties for the guy who best uses the rofl2.gif smiley


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> ya know crygor, the more pointless bashing you throw out just make zewarrior look more intelligent and trustworthy in comparison. Arguments aren't made or won through insults. Insults and such just make you look thickheaded.
> 
> Newsflash: girls aren't waiting by the corner to drop their panties for the guy who best uses the rofl2.gif smiley




No Comment
.


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ceraphis @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> ya know crygor, the more pointless bashing you throw out just make zewarrior look more intelligent and trustworthy in comparison. Arguments aren't made or won through insults. Insults and such just make you look thickheaded.
> 
> Newsflash: girls aren't waiting by the corner to drop their panties for the guy who best uses the rofl2.gif smiley




Sure thing Ze...er I mean whatever your name is.

The facts are simple and Ze can not counter *a single one.  *

In this thread he has LIED (proven), backed away from claims he could not support (proven), used ALTS (proven just by looking at the post history of certain users in this thread),  cursed at people, insulted people he didn't agree with, and basically he has thrown a tantrum on every single page of this thread.

I'm sorry but Ze is this forum's resident clown/joke.  He's been humiliated on every page of this thread.  And much to the delight of the TC, he's probably given this topic more attention than it would have ever received otherwise.

Check and mate again my friend.

PS:


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mieki @ Feb 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Two fanboys attacking each other will ultimately lead to nowhere. 360 is already a great platform, much thanks to it's great online. Though the PS3 is still behind, this year will decide if it could still live. We've yet to see the PS3 exclusives, and we've yet to see GTA4 itself. Rumors will be rumors until proven true.
> ...




Look man, I don't know who you are, But I don't know what you're talking about.
Bold: Right.... And What's next, You'll say you're *not* a hypocrite?


----------



## Crygor64 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not a hypocrite fanboy.  I have done NONE of the things you highlighted from my post.  *Meanwhile you have.* Further confirming your position as this forum's resident fanboy joke.

Got any other lame comebacks?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Crygor64 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> I'm not a hypocrite fanboy.Â I have done NONE of the things you highlighted from my post.Â *Meanwhile you have.* Further confirming your position as this forum's resident fanboy joke.
> 
> Got any other lame comebacks?




Forum history says otherwise. Since you couldn't backup your claim, you already fail. And Dumbass how the **** can those guys ( who I have No fucking I idea who they are ) be me? Look at my post and Giga_Gaia. One, It was 1 minute apart, two, If that was me it would have a lot more posts. I'm fucking tired of you stupid dumb ass. Your a fucking hypocrite. You're a Joke. The Other guys even agree. In Every post you put a Rofl smiley to seem cool, But in reality you look like a dumb fanboy who has no idea what he's talking about. I refuse to answer any more of these retarded come backs you come up with. Which in reality aren't come backs since You never answer Anything important that I say.

PS: Look at his join date and look at mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (GiGa_Gaia)


----------



## platypusrme427 (Feb 1, 2008)

This topic should be closed, as it has been taken TERRIBLY out of context. Make a thread called "Let's argue about PS3 vs. 360 for 13 pages long and talk about GTAIV in 5 posts.......".


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> This topic should be closed, as it has been taken TERRIBLY out of context. Make a thread called "Let's argue about PS3 vs. 360 for 13 pages long and talk about GTAIV in 5 posts.......".



I've been saying that for a while now. But apparently If I ask mods to close a fanboy infested thread, I get flamed to hell and back.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This topic should be closed, as it has been taken TERRIBLY out of context. Make a thread called "Let's argue about PS3 vs. 360 for 13 pages long and talk about GTAIV in 5 posts.......".
> ...


I made a topic for this out of context discussion. If you so wish to pursue posting on it.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes the 360 version will be superior.  Anyone with half a brain already knows this. G'nite.


----------

